# IUI - trying for number two - aged 39



## Rachel15 (Dec 4, 2012)

Hello

My name is Rachel and this is my first post.  I am 39 years old, the big 40 is approaching far too quickly!

My husband and I were trying for a baby for a few years before I had IUI.  My first was just over two and half years ago and I was lucky enough to get pregnant with my son, T, who is now nearly two.  I know that I am blessed to have him but would really like another child.  Obviously, due to my age, I cannot afford to hang around!

Tests show that my ovarian reserve is on the low end of `normal` and husbands sperm count is `good` (sorry don't remember facts and figures).  We plan to give it three goes of IUI.

Last month we did our first IUI and were not successful.  I had two follicles one on each side.

The reason for posting is to ask if anyone else is going through the same thing or if anyone has any success stories.  Also, I am now going to a different clinic (due to it being nearer to home) and do not feel as confident.  I cannot explain why I just felt that their approach was more `casual`.  For example, clinic number 1 had a dr doing the IUI, clinic 2 had a nurse.  Clinic 1 used a `camera` to help guide the catheter, clinic 2 didn't.  Clinic 1 asked me to have a full bladder before treatment, clinic 2 did not require this.  Does anyone have any insights into why things may be different?

Thanks for reading..................


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Rachel,

I don't have personal experience of IUI so can't give any helpful comment I'm afraid regarding procedure   I'm assuming you've looked at the clinic success rates though and compared outcomes between both clinics? The one thing I have learned from years reading on FF is that every clinic has different protocols and although based on the same science they all do different things   Interestingly though there isn't a massively huge difference in success rates when you actually compare results between specific patient groups, diagnosis etc..

Have you had a look at the boards on here that cover IUI and the clinic that you are attending. You might be able to glean some more info from there or try posting a similar question to see if others can advise on difference in technique between the specific clinics.

Sending lots of     for cycle 2

Maz x


----------



## KG (Jan 13, 2007)

Hi, just thought I would post with my story. I was lucky enough to be successful with my first go at IUI aged 37, resulting in ds1. When we decided to try for a second LO we decided we'd give it 3 goes with IUI (with a new clinic as we had moved). I had three cycles and two bfps, one of which ended in a mmc, one bfn and then success - ds2 is now 11 months, born when I was aged 41. I haven't had tests into my ovarian reserves, so have no idea what they are, but dh has a lowish, and erratic, count.

My clinic sounds like the one you are at now - nurse-led, procedure over in minutes, no lying around afterwards, but I can't argue with the results they got me.

Wishing you lots of luck.

Kx


----------



## Rachel15 (Dec 4, 2012)

Hello

Thank you for the lovely comments.  What a lovely story K.

Had my second round of IUI six days ago.  Not great news really, although I had 3 follicles my husbands sperm count was really low and mobility was low too (count was 11 million and mobilty was 28 per cent).  The lab results said "should be having IVF".  In all the tests and two other IUI's the sperm count has always been more than double what is was the other day.  As you can imagine my husband was a little upset but because this is the first time it was like this he is not taking it that seriously and has not considered making any changes to his diet and lifestyle.  I wonder if this is a one off or whether he has had other periods of low sperm count when we have been trying naturally.

Anyway, have no expectations for this round of IUI and having the last one in March (not trying in Feb as have my birthday and actually want to try to relax and enjoy it).  Feeling a bit sad as it feels that it's all very final.  

Thanks for reading.

Rachel


----------



## KG (Jan 13, 2007)

Sending you hugs, Rachel. You never know, though, I got a bfp with only 5m on one of my IUIs. We were shocked to get such a low number, as dh usually got around 10m.

wishing you lots of luck.

Kx


----------



## elli78 (May 22, 2011)

hi ladies. sorry to butt in but read your post.. its nice to hear some positive results with iui. im at the stage of wondering if it ever works so youve given me some hope xx


----------



## Rachel15 (Dec 4, 2012)

It does work sometimes, I have my little one to prove it...............!!  Sending happy and positive vibes to all of you lovely ladies going through treatment.  xxx


----------



## elli78 (May 22, 2011)

hi rachel how are u. i called my clinic today to ask about having a second iui and the nurse mentioned thinking about ivf. i was shocked but sort of see her point. apparently for iui to work first time you have to be mega lucky. so more thinking for me and dh. hope youre well. xxx


----------



## Rachel15 (Dec 4, 2012)

Hi

It's such a difficult choice I am sure.  I guess you should speak to the consultant and get his/her opinion.  Our consultant wants to see us if number three IUI does not work.  He only gave us a 10 per cent chance of it working and did not see the point in going on with IUI after 40.  I guess we may consider IVF but I am not sure if I am strong enough, plus there is the cost..............  Lets just hope the IUI works.

Thinking of you.  You certainly have some thinking to do.

Rachelx


----------



## Rachel15 (Dec 4, 2012)

Hi

Just to let you know, it didn't work. 

I never had the feeling that it had this month, so although I feel very sad it wasn't like my hopes were raised.  Think we are going to have one more go in March.  

Rachel


----------



## elli78 (May 22, 2011)

oh im so sorry. its so bloody hard isnt it. big hugs x


----------



## Rachel15 (Dec 4, 2012)

Ahhh, thank You.  I was 40 yesterday and now feel that next month is my last chance (at least with IUI).  Hoping that you are ok Elli, what's going on with you?

Rachel


----------

